# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Πρόταση για indoor access point

## range

Καλημερα θα ηθελα να μου προτείνεται ενα indoor access point που να κανει και multissid . Θα το ριξω επανω σε mikrotik και ολη η διαχείριση θα γινεται απο το mikrotik . Θελω ενα της προκοπής , που να μπορει να συνδεσει εναν αριθμο users π.χ 20 με 30 . Ακομα εχω μια απορια , οταν βαζουμε ενα access point με διαχείριση απο mikrotik , το access point τρωει ζορια η οχι; Αυτο το ρωτάω γιατι ετσι μπορουμε να βαλουμε και ενα φτηνό

----------


## ydin

Τι εννοεις διαχειριση απο mikrotik? πχ να αλλαζεις τα ssid, wifi password κλπ του ΑΡ, μεσα απο το mikrotik ?

Αν οχι...Εχω να προτεινω της Ubiquiti, το Unifi AP. Ειναι εξαιρετικο. Εχει μεχρι και 4 SSID και ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ αντεχει μεχρι 30-35 ταυτοχρονα (εχω στο γραφειο ενα κ μοιραζω μια vDSL απο εκει.

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγω εφτιαξα για το σπιτι μου ενα 411 licence 3 ηταν και του εβαλα openwrt για να σπασω τον περιορισμο που δεν εκανε AP. Αλλα δεν ξερω πως γινεται multi SSΙD αν και δεν με νοιαζει κατι τετοιο εμενα.
Φανταζομαι θες να χωρισεις που πελατες που θα μπαινουν ε?
Επισης καπως λογικα αμα θες θα μπορεις να κανεις και QoS κτλ.
τι εννοεις η διαχειριση θα ειναι απο το μικροτικ? δλδ αυτο να ειναι κατι αλλο? εχει ωραια RBs για AP εσωτερικα αλλα ειναι ακριβα πολυ ειναι μεγαλα μοντελα.
http://routerboard.com/RB2011UiAS-2HnD-IN αυτο πχ τα σπαει απλα.

----------


## Space

Και γιατι δεν βαζεις ενα mikrotik??!?

οπως πχ το 951 http://routerboard.com/RB951G-2HnD

Δεν θα χρειαστεις να κανεις και εχτρα διαχειριση..

----------


## Nikiforos

Αυτο το εχω στο εξοχικο, δεν θα το προτεινα για μεγαλη χρηση και πολλους πελατες κυριως γιατι εχει εσωτερικη κεραια, δεν παιρνει εξωτερικη εννοω μεγαλυτερη εκτος μονο με πατεντες, γινεται και αυτο : http://i.imgur.com/d6i7AHO.jpg
http://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic....85011&p=426567
οπως ειναι εχει σχετικη αδυναμη καλυψη, εγω ειμαι σε μονοκατοικια ισογεια εκει χωρις κανεναν αλλον να εχω παρεμβολες και παλι για να καλυψω σπιτι με βεραντες και οχι πολλα τετραγωνικα πρεπει να παιξω σε μεγαλη ισχυ....
γιαυτο προτεινα το 2011 RB, αν και η πατεντα δεν ειναι δυσκολη γιατι εχει υποδοχες μεσα για pigtails οποτε θες μονο αυτα και τις κεραιες, και κανεις τρυπα στο case οπως λενε στο forum, και εχει πολυ μικροτερο κοστος απο το 2011.

----------


## range

οταν λεω διαχείριση εννοώ κλειστο dhcp στο access point και απλα να ειναι μια συσκευη που να εκπεμπει και ολα να γινονται απο ενα rb που θα ειναι συνδεδεμένο με το access point. Δεν θελω κατι τετοιο , γιατι υπαρχει rb στο οποιο υπαρχει λινκ , γιατι να παρω και αλλο εφόσον περα απο το λινκ μπορει να αναλαβει και την διαχείριση. Στην ουσια θελω μια συσκευη που απλα να εκπεμπει indoor , το ερωτημα ειναι αν μπορω να το κανω , με καποιο φτηνό access point εφοσον θα γινονται ολα απο το rb και απλα αυτο να ειναι μια συσκευη που απλα να εκπεμπει

----------


## pasific

Αν θελεις απλα να εκμπεμπει παρε ενα _tp-link με κανενα 20αρικο, αλλα εσυ δεν θελεις απλα να εκμεμπει θελεις να ειναι_ multissid και να χοραει και 30 ?
Νομιζω μονο το Unifi AP .

----------


## papashark

mikrotik map2n

----------


## range

> Αν θελεις απλα να εκμπεμπει παρε ενα _tp-link με κανενα 20αρικο, αλλα εσυ δεν θελεις απλα να εκμεμπει θελεις να ειναι_ multissid και να χοραει και 30 ?
> Νομιζω μονο το Unifi AP .


το εχω σκεφτεί για tp-link , ας λες υπαρχουν καποια μοντελα που κανουν multissid. Απλα το μονο που σκέφτομαι ειναι οτι δεν θα κολλήσει σε πολλούς user; το tplink δεν ειναι και οτι καλύτερο για αυτες της δουλειές , εκτός αν επειδή θα κανει την διαχείριση το rb δεν θα τρώει ζόρια το tp-link, αυτο δεν μου το εχει απαντήσει καποιος  :Confused:

----------


## range

> mikrotik map2n


Πολυ καλο και mikrotik κιολας . Δεν εχει εξωτερική κεραια;

----------


## Space

http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:CAPsMAN

Κεντρικη διαχειριση για πολλα APs  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Πως σκέφτεσαι να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα multi ssid; 
Θα δίνεις σε κάθε ένα από άλλο ip range, διαφορετικό limit, access σε διαφορετικά δίκτυα με firewall ή και gateway;

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα πρέπει να μπλέξεις με vlan και να το υποστηρίζει και το ap.

----------


## range

Ναι ακριβώς έχω βρει ένα μοντέλο της tplink και συνεργάζεται μια χαρά με vlan και rb. Το θέμα είναι ότι τα tplink είναι λίγο φτινιαρικο θα την παλέψει ;

----------

